# I felt so bad for this poor bunnie :*(



## JimD (Aug 15, 2010)

"Gracie is 8 years old. She came to the shelter after her owner committed suicide."
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17110665









I feel so bad for her 

I have the room and resources, and would hate for her to spend her last days/years at the shelter.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh no, that is so sad!
If you can afford her and give her the space she needs, then go for it!
She doesn't deserve to love her remainder of her life in a shelter.

It would be a very kind thing to do


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 15, 2010)

i would do the sameray:


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 15, 2010)

Aww, That's awful.....

She certainly is a cute one, I say why not? :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 15, 2010)

She doesn't look a day over 5 years. :biggrin2:

How is the situation at the shelter? Would she sit at the shelter while other bunnies get adopted or will she be the first to go? Ask the shelter if you can get a special rate for an olderrabbit.

I would love to get another bunny, but my wife says... _no. _


----------



## JimD (Aug 15, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> She doesn't look a day over 5 years. :biggrin2:
> 
> How is the situation at the shelter? Would she sit at the shelter while other bunnies get adopted or will she be the first to go? Ask the shelter if you can get a special rate for an olderrabbit.
> 
> I would love to get another bunny, but my wife says... _no. _



At this time, there are only two bunnies listed for adoption at the shelter.
It's not the best place for a bun to be, though. 
It'sa small room with stacked compartments 

This is the same shelter that I adopted S'more (and her baby MooShu). 
I think S'more would definitely approve that Gracie come to our home.
S'more's passing is what leaves an open space in our home, too.

The adoption rate for buns is $35, and I'd gladly pay that to give Gracie a forever home.

MrsD is the one who sent me the notice that Gracie is up for adoption.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 15, 2010)

RUN - do not walk - and go get her.

It sounds like maybe you both need each other...


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2010)

OOOO go get her if the wifey feels the same. Let us know what happens.


----------



## nicolevins (Aug 15, 2010)

Very cute rabbit.

So what's the decision?


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 15, 2010)

Did you get her?


----------



## pla725 (Aug 15, 2010)

My rescue just took in 14 rabbits from that shelter. The other rescue had already taken in 13. For whatever reason the Bergen shelter receives alot of rabbits whether as strays or owner surrender.


----------



## Myia09 (Aug 15, 2010)

I hope you can get her. I really do. I know it must be a hard decision...but think of the joy you will give her. :,(


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope you can swing this, Jim...

Poor little girl .


----------



## JimD (Aug 16, 2010)

*pla725 wrote: *


> My rescue just took in 14 rabbits from that shelter. The other rescue had already taken in 13. For whatever reason the Bergen shelter receives alot of rabbits whether as strays or owner surrender.



I was wondering what happened to all of the bunnies they had. :?

Last time I checked Petfinder, they had quite a few .... and now they only have 2 listed for adoption.

Not sure why there's so many ending up there, though. So sad.


----------



## Nela (Aug 16, 2010)

*Gets a search warrant to see if Jim snuck her into the house*

Soooooooooooooo? Will you get her? Do you think she could bond with anyone? (Sorry, I don't remember your bunny situation)


----------



## hln917 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well?????


----------



## JimD (Aug 16, 2010)

No..... I haven't got her.

The shelter does adoptions between 1pm - 4:30pm daily.
I work until 5pm.
They are open Thursday evenings for adoptions from 5pm - 7pm, so that's probably the soonest I'd be able to do anything.

The decision is still pending, but we're leaning toward bringing her home.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 16, 2010)

Great news, let us know what you decided!

ANd if you decided yes..well then I expect TONS of pics!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 16, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> RUN - do not walk - and go get her.
> 
> It sounds like maybe you both need each other...


Ditto. ^  

Can you put her on hold? Would they possibly make an exception to do the paperwork (or screening) online, via phone, and you pick her up in person at a designated not long after you are off work?
Seems for an 8 y.o. bun going to a devoted rabbit guardian home, a shelter could do that for Gracie.


Keeping my hopes high you can accept her, and she'll adore the love you have to give.

I love your vibes, Peg. :hearts


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 16, 2010)

ray:


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 16, 2010)

You didn't think we would try to stop you from getting her did you? :biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 17, 2010)

She's gorgeous Jim!...can't wait to see pictures of her when you bring her home


----------



## hln917 (Aug 17, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> You didn't think we would try to stop you from getting her did you? :biggrin2:


Yes! I'll even pay the adoption fee if you give her a forever home.


----------



## JimD (Aug 19, 2010)

She's home!!



:bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations! :bunnydance:

Are you going to keep her name, Gracie?


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 19, 2010)

*JimD wrote: *


> She's home!!
> 
> 
> 
> :bunnydance:


We need pictures...

We need a bunnycam...

We need....well....we need to know that you're happy about this (I'm sure you are) and that she's adjusting well to your home.

I guess the pictures and bunnycam CAN wait....for a little bit.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 19, 2010)

:woohoo


I'm so happy for you both! Can't wait for pictures:bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Aug 19, 2010)

To Stan: 
Thanks for the congrats! 
And, yes, she'll be keeping her name. "Gracie" fits her perfectly! 

To Peg:
I'm VERY happy about this!!!
The bunnycam might not be a doable, but pics will be upcoming as soon as she's settled in.....which she seems to be doing.

To Maria:
Thank you... and thanks for your support in helping me make this decision.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 20, 2010)

You know - I've been thinking about how bad I feel about this poor bunny....

Adopted by Jim.....going to live in a place where she'll be spoiled rotten....getting treats....playtime....affection....vet care if need be.

My goodness...how will she ever survive such a HORRID experience?



Jim - you know I love you - and you're an awesome bunny parent. Right? I just know she's going to bring joy to your heart - as you'll bring joy to hers...

I just had to mess with you about feeling so bad for her...


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 20, 2010)

so happy for you and the bun!!:clapping::yahoo:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 20, 2010)

That's great Jim...Gracie is such a lucky girl..


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 20, 2010)

Yay! Congrats! I'm so glad you brought Gracie home  I would have had a hard time resisting too!


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 20, 2010)

:bunnydance:yay! a hoppy ending for such a sweet bunny. will look out for pics


----------



## JimD (Aug 21, 2010)

Due topopular demand, here's some pics of the "Amazing Gracie".... :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 21, 2010)

So what is her personality like?

Give her nose rubs from us....


----------



## JimD (Aug 21, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> So what is her personality like?
> 
> Give her nose rubs from us....



She's very gentle and sweet.
She's curious and loves to explore.

She's litter trained, and has been eating/drinking/pooping/peeing as a normal bunnie should!

She let me pick her up and cuddle her lastnight, but nipped me several times afterwards to let me know she wasn't all that approving...just yet anyways.

She really loves attention....and we'll pass on the requested noserubs.

All in all ..... she's settling in nicely and we love to bits!!


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 21, 2010)

She nipped you? Maybe she was trying to tell you NOT to stop cuddling her :biggrin2:

She is beautiful, I love her markings :hearts

Glad to hear she is doing well


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 21, 2010)

please give gracie (and the other bunnies!) noserubs from me also.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations JimD. Gracie is *BEAUTIFUL*. She's one lucky Bunny.

Exactly what do you call her colour besides gorgeous.

Looking forward to more pictures.

Susan


----------



## JimD (Aug 21, 2010)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Exactly what do you call her colour besides gorgeous.
> 
> Susan



I'm not exactly sure what her coloring would be called.

If she were a cat, I would say "calico".

I don't know if her color would be considered harlequin for a rabbit, or not.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 21, 2010)

Her coloring is called Tri


----------



## myheart (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry Jim, this is the first I'm seeing this....

Gracie is stunning!! I am so happy you took the plunge to adopt her and to be her guradian for the rest of her life. She looks like a little honey. 

Congrats!! Yes, lot's more pics please!!!:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 21, 2010)

What a lovely girl


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 21, 2010)

Just seeing this now and I can't tell you how pleased I am that you got this sweet girl . What a precious little thing she is, and what an amazing guy you are, Jim :hug1. And yes, I'm certain S'more would be the most approving of all!

Jan


----------



## JimD (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you for all of the kind words and good thoughts.

This little lady certainly needed a new home, and I can't imagine what is going through her mind..... or what may have happened to her if we hadn't decided to bring her into our family. It breaks my heart to think about how much she must miss her previous owner.

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> And yes, I'm certain S'more would be the most approving of all!
> 
> Jan


I'm not certain why I keep dwelling on this, but I keep looking for a sign that S'more is approving of this.
I miss her so much and want her to know that I'm not trying to replace her in any way.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 22, 2010)

Gracie is lovely; she is so very lucky to have a home with you, Jim ....


----------



## cheryl (Aug 22, 2010)

Gracie is such a beautiful girl..


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 22, 2010)

she is very pretty congratulations!!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 24, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Gracie is lovely; she is so very lucky to have a home with you, Jim ....



^^ Gracie is gorgeous. Very fortunate you are a real bunny man.

- Will lavish on the love 'n' TLC.


----------



## cassafrassa (Aug 24, 2010)

She's so pretty! Looking at her color makes me want to eat moose track ice cream. Haha!  I'm so glad you were able to get her.


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Absolutely ADORABLE! What a lucky Bunny!  And so are you


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 25, 2010)

She's a heartbreaker, Jim 

What incredible pattern and colours! You can tell from her photos that she's a real sweetheart :hearts

I am sure that S'more would be happy to know that you took in somebunny who has suffered such loss, and given them a loving home. :hug:


----------



## JimD (Sep 5, 2010)

My "Amazing Gracie" is such a sweetheart.

It took her some time to accept that she was a part of our family, but then she warmed up to me incredibly.

She gives me kisses all the time, and loves to be petted and cuddled.

Hopefully we're filling each others void.
I miss S'more *so* much, ...... and I'm sure Gracie misses her previous owner just as much, as well.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 5, 2010)

Aww Jim, that's so sweet. Makes me think even more that S'more had a hand (or paw) in this relationship 

Any pictures????? 

Jan


----------



## PetoftheDay (Sep 5, 2010)

She's such a pretty girl, bless you for adopting her!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 6, 2010)

*JimD wrote: *


> My "Amazing Gracie" is such a sweetheart.
> 
> It took her some time to accept that she was a part of our family, but then she warmed up to me incredibly.
> 
> ...


Jim, I'm so sorry I missed all this! How wonderful. Eee, she's gorg. Congrats pm getting Amazing Gracie, yeah, that's a bond.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 6, 2010)

*JimD wrote: *


> My "Amazing Gracie" is such a sweetheart.
> 
> It took her some time to accept that she was a part of our family, but then she warmed up to me incredibly.
> 
> ...



I can't help but think that S'more is binkying up at the bridge - so happy that her daddy has someone to help fill the void she left....


----------



## missyscove (Sep 6, 2010)

I missed this before (I think the thread popped up during my cross-country drive) but she's adorable! The black marking on her forehead makes me think of Ash Wednesday


----------



## JimD (Sep 6, 2010)

*missyscove wrote: *


> The black marking on her forehead makes me think of Ash Wednesday



It reminds me of a fleur-de-lis.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 23, 2010)

Lucky to have your love!

What's Gracie been up to?


----------



## jcl_24 (Sep 24, 2010)

:yeahthat:



How are you all doing?

Jo xx


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2010)

Gracie is....ummmh?.....*amazing!!*

She's such a good bunny.
She's so friendly, and loves attention. 
She gets soooo excited when I come into the room, and loves to be petted.

I'm glad I brought her home to live with us.
Shehelps fill the void that was left when S'more passed.
Nobunny could replace S'more, but I think she'd be happy that Gracie was able to be with us.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 26, 2010)

A match made in Heaven  (with Smore's help)

Jan


----------

